# هل عانيت مثلي من مشاكل تحويل الوحدات



## عاشق الروح (5 يوليو 2008)

هل عانيت يوما من مشاكل التحويل بين الوحدات وبعضها.......؟؟؟!!!

اليك الحل 

في انتظر ردودكم

هذا هو البرنامج لحذفه عن طريق الخطاء

وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 يوليو 2008)

_واضح ان موضوع الوحدات كان شاغل المهندس محمد بس_

_شكرا للاهتمام اخي محمد عبدالفتاح_


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولا تتضايق من عدم الرد فلقد نفعت به اخوانك في الملتقي حتي ولم يشكروك في ردودهم


----------



## hasona8040 (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## حازم نجم (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## karamhanfy (19 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير ودائما الى الامام
اخوك كرم نصار


----------



## tarek yakop (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المساعده ولكن هل يجب على المهندس حفظها كاساسيات (الف و باء ) الهندسة يعنى ولو هى واجبه احفظ اية وحدات .....si


----------



## عاشق الروح (20 يوليو 2008)

انا شايف انك المفروض متحفظش اي حاجه بس مجرد ان يبقي عندك احساس بس بالحاجة الي انت بتقيسها
يعني مثلا لو اتقالك ان الضغط وصل 105 تكون فاهم انه تقريبا 7 بار
ولو اتقال ان الدرجة 42 تكون متخيل انها في حدود 5 درجات سيليزيس

ان يكون عندك بس احساس باضغط والحرارة و..... بالوحدات البريطانية 

وانا شخصيا كنت عامل جدول في اول شغلي وكنت ديما اخد قرية الماكينة واحولها لحد ما بقيت بحس بدرجة الحرارة العالية
او الضغط العالي
كده يعني

لكن انت في مجال التكييف بتستخدم الوحدات البريطانية اكتر

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## عادل كعب (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشق الروح (4 أغسطس 2008)

وجزاك اخي عادل 
مشكورا علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## مهندس الخطوط (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرآ يا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد تكيف (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامر عكنون (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك من القلب


----------



## عاشق الروح (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي المرور الكريم

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## M.Ghareb (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## السياب احمد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلك من المتميزين


----------



## قصير مصر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرياسرياسر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رنا نور (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز سأزودك ببرنامج التحويلات قريبا" إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس الجمال (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبه لأى مهندس


----------



## jwan (10 سبتمبر 2008)

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## البحبحي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على البرنامج الرائع،وفي الأخير تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم


----------



## عاشق الروح (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين جميعا

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وانتظرو المفاجئة القادمة 
اخوكم هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## الواثق بالله (13 سبتمبر 2008)

والله تشكر على هذا الجهد


----------



## عاشق الروح (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

والله انك اكثر من رائع


----------



## SAIFASAD (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير عمل جيد


----------



## عاشق الروح (19 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير

مشكورين علي المرور الكريم


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عاشق الروح (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزانا الله واياكي اختي

شكرا للمرور الكريم


----------



## mohamed mech (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى و نفعك بما علمك و علمنا و نفعنا بما اعطيتنا :63:


----------



## عاشق الروح (21 ديسمبر 2008)

امـــــــيــــــــن
جزاك الله خير اخي محمد
وشكرا للمرور الطيب اخي​


----------



## motaz zake (12 فبراير 2009)

*ممكن افيد فى مجال تصنيع و تصميم الثلاجات المنزلية*

اخوانى فى المنتدى انا عضو جديد معكم و هذا يشرفنى انا اعمل فى مجال تصميم و تصنيع الثلاجات المنزلية فى احدى الشركات الكبرى و هى الشركة رقم 2 فى الشرق الاوسط فى هذا المجال و انا مستعد ان اساعد من اراد المساعدة ....................و شكرا


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق الروح (22 فبراير 2009)

motaz zake قال:


> اخوانى فى المنتدى انا عضو جديد معكم و هذا يشرفنى انا اعمل فى مجال تصميم و تصنيع الثلاجات المنزلية فى احدى الشركات الكبرى و هى الشركة رقم 2 فى الشرق الاوسط فى هذا المجال و انا مستعد ان اساعد من اراد المساعدة ....................و شكرا



اخي جزاك الله خيرا عنا

نحن من يكون له الشرف بانضمامك الينا

ولكن ارجو منك كتابة الموضوع منفصلا حتي يتسنا للاعضاء الاستفادة من خبراتك في هذا المجال
مرة اخري جزاك الله خيرا

اخوك م/ هشام ابوهاشم

اخي م/محمود
جزانا الله واياكم
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## kamil522 (22 فبراير 2009)

اكثر من رائع مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عاشق الروح (22 فبراير 2009)

تحت امرك دائما 
استاذي المحترم


----------



## ناجى عبد اللطيف (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

و الله ملف كويس و شكرا بجد ع المجهود


----------



## rockboy07 (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء


----------



## سمير مهيوب (6 مايو 2009)

*شكرآ يا اخي العزيزffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff*​


----------



## قاسم لطيف (16 مايو 2009)

برنامج عملى لتحويت الوحدات ضروري لاعمال التكييف جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## egy_silver (17 مايو 2009)

اللهم زد تآلف أرواحنا وأجعلنا ممن يساق الى الجنة زمرا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (22 مايو 2009)

الله ينور يابشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## apo_mosa (8 يونيو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## bsma100 (9 يونيو 2009)

فعلا برنامج فيه من الاوبشنز الشيء الكثير احسن من باقي المحولات
اشكرك كثيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## إبن جبير (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك خيراً


----------



## سمير شربك (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اطلعت على برنامج التحويلات واستعمله حاليا 
جزاك الله خيرا برنامج رائع


----------



## aly sobhy (31 يناير 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار

و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## waleed almasry (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hadiboudya (25 فبراير 2010)

_اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
_


----------



## mostafa2021 (23 مارس 2010)

شكله برنامج جامد وكويس
شكرا على الجهد المبذول والى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محبس (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## sred (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## 1991 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (15 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## عاشق الروح (5 يناير 2011)

اللهم امين 

اللهم امين


----------



## جون سينا1 (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جون سينا1 (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جون سينا1 (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## جون سينا1 (5 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 يناير 2011)

الملف المضغوط فى بعض التحويلات وكذلك برامج تحويل :75:والف شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## نجاح القطان (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## توكل محمد (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يوليو 2011)

ممكن ترجعوا الموضوع التالى 
وهو باسم موضوع كامل عن الوحدات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t272924.html​


----------



## baraa harith (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## SALAMA812 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## SALAMA812 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير ودائما الى الامام
اخوك كرم نصار*​


----------



## محمدنبوي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حقي اسماعيل (17 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## drmady (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ، فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا ومطلوب


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا صديقي العزيز


----------



## younis najjar (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يونس التميمي (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## يونس التميمي (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد مخطط p-h لوسيط التبريد R12 و R22 اذا ممكن


----------



## fuadmidya (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد محمدابوالفتوح (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa2021 (28 أكتوبر 2017)

شكرا لك ملف جيد


----------



## thaer11 (7 نوفمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------



## ياسر العزي (1 نوفمبر 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## كرم الحمداني (1 يناير 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

